# Karaoke and cookout at the RFRA Saterday



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Goingto get together with Paul and some of the normal crew down at the RFRA saturday night Around 5 or 6 for some karaoke. Paul is always good for a song or two. It will be a blast. I am not saying that I will feed everyone but I have some fish in the freezer that I could bring to throw on the grill. The RFRA has on heck of a grill that needs some meat of some sort on it. B.Y.O.B. If interested post on here or contact Capt. Paul. 

If you are not a member this will be a great opportunity to sign up and see what we do at the RFRA. Then again with paul singin maybe not! Now is the time of year to put out the reefs so they will be ready for snapper season. Capt. Paul has some killer footage of some natural bottom and other wrecks that I'm sure he would throw on the tv as well.

We need to know who is coming so we can decide by friday night if we ar going to do it or not. Please don't say you are going to be there and not show. I <U>DO NOT</U> want to be the only one there with Paul singing. See you there.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Nobody?


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good I've got family in town though. I'd love to go and join we'l have to see.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

pROBABLY COUNT ME AND lINDA IN! i do NOT carry or oke! Linda wont give up the mike though!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Say the UF-FSU and BAMA-AUburn game will be on TV and I will provide a lot of food. :letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll show if ya promise NOT to let Paul sing:boo


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Several guys want to watch the game. There are 3 tv's there and I bet it will be on one.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I should be able to come by

Thanks

Sky


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Was able to get one tenderloin lose just now, just got in from work, but will try to bust two more loose tomorrow. 

Is there a deep fry at the club house? WOuld like to get rid of some fish also.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

I am not sure but I can bring one if I need to. I will call Paul later this morning. He is probably still asleep!


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

WHOS COMMING , MAYBE SOME QUARTER POKER IF ANYONES GAME?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Coochie are leavin oput in about 1/2 hour....lookin foaward to it!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

The entertainment was Great tonight. Ya'll missed out!!

I'm booking them for my wedding!!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Who wants some Wild Thing! I can break a chair like nobodies bus:letsdrinkiness


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

hAA Haa! u GUYS HAVE NO IDEA OF dANS KAREOKE ABILITY! 3 CHAIRS WERE UNFAIRLY PUNISHED BY HIM AT THE RFRA by him for no reason during his Wild Thing performance, and I got it all on video!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah baby! Had a good time!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Please post that video!!!!:clap


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

LMAO!!!! So I left to early... Damn!!!!:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a freakin blast!We will definitely be doing it again.

Dan Im glad you didn't hold anything back with your singing we have plenty of chairs:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

That was obviously my evil twin,Albacore Don that showed up sat. night and trashed the chairs. I was down at the mission serving soup all night:angel


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

RRiigghhtt!!! Had a real blast guys. Look forward to doing it again at the christmas party on the 15th. I just went and bought a second mike.

Deeplines, or murph..you left your seasoning on the grill. It is at the RFRA by the microwave. Thanks again for the loin. It was awsome.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (11/26/2007)*RRiigghhtt!!! Had a real blast guys. Look forward to doing it again at the christmas party on the 15th. I just went and bought a second mike.
> 
> Deeplines, or murph..you left your seasoning on the grill. It is at the RFRA by the microwave. Thanks again for the loin. It was awsome.


Thanks, I was on 98 heading to Badazzchef's house when I relized it. Damn, it sounds like a better time was to be had there then watch BAMA play. :reallycrying Wish I had stayed but I can't pass up THAT GAME. LOL........

I'll pick it up someday. If ya'll ever need to use it fell free. :angel



CLAY - POST THE VIDEO....


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a good time. I thought about coming over there but didn't see the post till late. Hoping I can make it over on the 15th if you do it again.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I will! Promice! prob tommorow nite. My eyes still feel like sandpaper from 3 days and nites of starin at the puter editing video for that new chunkylove diving one I posted.

I will do it tommorow, and post. I havent even got to watch it...but damn man. Insane stuff. $35 a year is a very small fee to pay for that much fun.

And the snapper was great kevin, and I assume Murph with the beef??

Thanx man!

Glad I joined!!! I'm in the club now! Yeah baby!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW , so sorry that we were out of town and missed it. Til next time!!!

and double dang that i missed the dan attraction. :reallycrying


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You didnt miss it...its all on video!!!!

Wich by the way...besides Kevin (Holy Spirit) being a kick ass spearfisher...ummm...in a very none **** sort of way, he's got a great voice and can sing awsome!

OK, you all can flame if you want..I feel secure in my masculinity, even if I cant spell it.


----------

